# Apple Cider Vinegar



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I'v read a lot of posts in the past on different forums about the use and benefits of cider vinegar. Recently there was talk about it's use for aiding the discomfort of acid reflux and just about any time you turn a page on HT, someone mentions cider vinegar for everything to worming their animals to a daily supplement for acne, or whatever. 
From you folks with first hand experience and knowledge, What's the real scoop about internal or external body use of cider vinegar? 

(please, no references to web sites about cider vinegar. I've seen many referenced already)


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

I rarely get indigestion. The last time I did I took a little ACV. I literally felt it work on the way down to my stomach. It was instant relief.
I mix it with my apple juice. 
I also use ACV as a hair rinse.


----------



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

We use ACV to rinse off with after showering. My entire family used to have really itchy skin and it helped, as well as healing up the nicks and scrapes without infection....has nearly cleared my dd's acne too.

My dh uses it for indigestion...most indigestion/digestive problems are not due to an over abundance of stomach acid and the rampant overprescription of antacids is killing us! 

My son uses it for athlete's foot...works like a charm with a bit of tea tree oil mixed in or rubbed into his feet after a soak.


----------



## Yeti (Nov 3, 2006)

we use it here in Michigan as a cure for posion Ivy. it works wonders at removing even the worse infections from it. pour some in a bowl and use a NEW scrubbing sponge. it will take off the outer layer of dead skin and wash out the oils from the plant leaves. it should dry out any infections in about 3-4 days with treatment about 3-4 times a day.
I also use it in case I have handled Posion ivy. I wash down everything I touched it too and have rarely had an out break. my wife once got it so bad she looked as if her legs had been chew by piranha. they were infected from her ankle socks to the bottom her shorts. we had to wash them down twice a day till it dried out. it took about 6 weeks to be completely gone.


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

I love the stuff, have a pump for it in the shower, rinse your hair with it, your pits and crotch. It gets rid of the soap completely. If I go away and don't pack it I feel gross all day. I haven't tried this yet but they say to mix with warm water and a bit of honey before meals and it will help curb appetite and help you lose weight.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I use it for my salad dressing [oil and vinegar].


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

A gargle of 1/3 ACV & warm water will bring your voice back if you have laryngitis.


----------



## Milkwitch (Nov 11, 2006)

ACV is the main chymical in our house. I use it for just about everything. Mixed with baking soda it is a super cleaner for floors, coffee pot, water kettle, stainless steel, windows on and on... it is super flea control, either as a regular rince after bath, or in a spray bottle to spray sleeping area,(straw bedding for our Boarder Collies), we wipe the dogs and cats with a cloth wet with it. It nutralizes acid, as in battery acid,(my mom alway cleaned caroded battery post with backing soda and ACV). 
I use it to draw out the medicine in herb medicines. The best cure I have ever used for indigestion is dandilion root vinegar. 
It REALLY IS all it is said to be!


----------

